# State University of NY offers course Stop White People 2016



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

State University Now Offers 'Stop White People' Training | Daily Wire

From the article;

"The State University of New York (SUNY) at Binghamton is now offering a course called "#StopWhitePeople2K16" as part of routine training for residential assistants.

The university's residential assistant training schedule lists "#StopWhitePeople2016" on its roster, with the mission of giving RA's an "overview of disabilities in Higher Education."

The presenters of the course, Ciaran Slattery, Nicholas Pulakos, and Urenna Nwogwugwu, are all RAs at the state-funded college, which describes itself as New York's highest-ranking public college. They state their purpose is to "help others take the next step in understanding diversity, privilege, and the society we function within," presumably the "white" society they plan to "stop" at the event."

*If you have children enrolled at SUNY, take them out. If you live in NY contact your congressman/senator both federal and state and ask them to defund this university.

FUBAR*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only way to halt this nonsense is to stop giving colleges taxpayer money. Watch how fast nutty stuff ceases when no wants to pay for it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The only way to halt this nonsense is to stop giving colleges taxpayer money. Watch how fast nutty stuff ceases when no wants to pay for it.


You are correct Camel!

The problem is that the lawmakers have no plans to stop tax payer funding of colleges and universities, especially those with liberal agendas. While many industries are suffering, State Colleges and Universities in practically every state are meccas of growth and prosperity.

As long as there are federally funded student loans and other bullshit programs run by the states, (see the Georgia HOPE scholarship program funded by the lottery) these colleges will continue their path.

Remember, control the education of the young and you control the next generation...and the next...and the next...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Total nonsense. These College educators and administrators are nothing but social hacks justifying an exorbitant salary. It should be a crime to waste tax payer money on such total rat shit.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get a few idiots from BLM to teach rioting 101! Waste of space and money.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another example of the planned Destruction of America in action.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't lie here. I need stopping.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

What a joke , leave it to the Yankees to do this BS .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You are correct Camel!
> 
> The problem is that the lawmakers have no plans to stop tax payer funding of colleges and universities, especially those with liberal agendas. While many industries are suffering, State Colleges and Universities in practically every state are meccas of growth and prosperity.
> 
> ...


Out of all the things our tax dollars get wasted on higher education is one that I don't mind contributing too. However I do agree with you that bias which tends to be from the liberal perspective is pretty overwhelming on campus. Back in the early 2000's when I was an undergrad some of the liberal professors where difficult to deal with beyond the usual banter you would expect especially when Gulf War 2 broke out and President Bush was reelected. It was a different time even then though, I had both liberal and conservative friends and we could have civil political discussions on issues we disagreed on. Today it seems you shout each other down rather than debate then run to your safe space.

I'd also like to see more trade and vocational education made available. I don't regret the path I took being a History major even though it looks like I'm going to end up going back to get certified to teach, but if I had to do it all over again I think I would have tried to be an industrial electrician or mechanic. By now I'd be making around 30 bucks an hour working whatever shift I wanted instead of being stuck in public safety working nights and putting up with stupid people.

Please forgive any spelling/grammatical mistakes or anything that looks weird. Like I said above, been up all night dealing with stupid people and its bed time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A few years ago some Latino organization decided to have a "Day without a Mexican" day here in CA. Mexicans were encouraged to stay home from work and school all to show us evil ****** how much they are needed. Ya know what happened on that day? Things got better. Traffic was lighter, crime went down and life was nice in CA again for a day. Maybe we as a nation need to have a week without ****** where we all stay home so everyone else sees how much crap doesn't get done.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Reg_Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

white people are the only thing keeping this country upright


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Out of all the things our tax dollars get wasted on higher education is one that I don't mind contributing too. However I do agree with you that bias which tends to be from the liberal perspective is pretty overwhelming on campus. Back in the early 2000's when I was an undergrad some of the liberal professors where difficult to deal with beyond the usual banter you would expect especially when Gulf War 2 broke out and President Bush was reelected. It was a different time even then though, I had both liberal and conservative friends and we could have civil political discussions on issues we disagreed on. Today it seems you shout each other down rather than debate then run to your safe space.
> 
> I'd also like to see more trade and vocational education made available. I don't regret the path I took being a History major even though it looks like I'm going to end up going back to get certified to teach, but if I had to do it all over again I think I would have tried to be an industrial electrician or mechanic. By now I'd be making around 30 bucks an hour working whatever shift I wanted instead of being stuck in public safety working nights and putting up with stupid people.
> 
> Please forgive any spelling/grammatical mistakes or anything that looks weird. Like I said above, been up all night dealing with stupid people and its bed time.


I don't care about your spelling and grammar...

I do however care deeply about the fact that YOU DON'T MIND TAX DOLLARS GOING TO HIGHER EDUCATION, which means you don't know or care what the Constitution says. Which means all the Trillions of tax dollars spent since the Dept of Education was started that you and obviously millions of others didn't learn shit.

I mind that.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't care about your spelling and grammar...
> 
> I do however care deeply about the fact that YOU DON'T MIND TAX DOLLARS GOING TO HIGHER EDUCATION, which means you don't know or care what the Constitution says. Which means all the Trillions of tax dollars spent since the Dept of Education was started that you and obviously millions of others didn't learn shit.
> 
> I mind that.


The way I understand it most Federal level money spent in higher education is in the form of student financial aid which is mainly comprised of subsidized student loans with some grant money and some work study money. Purposes, Policies, Performance Higher Education and the Fulfillment of a State's Public Agenda The main funding for the institutions themselves come from the state levels, it was a big deal here because our new governor cut state schools budgets because the state is going broke. http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...ns-budget-would-cut-college-funding/79174172/

I really don't get your unconstitutional argument because even if the feds decided to directly fund education it is well within the Constitutional powers granted to Congress to both tax and create legislation to do so. U.S. Constitution - Article 1 Section 8 - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net



> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;





> To make all Laws which shall be necessary and proper for carrying into Execution the foregoing Powers, and all other Powers vested by this Constitution in the Government of the United States, or in any Department or Officer thereof.


If you want to argue that partisan politics are getting out of control in higher education then I agree with you 100%. Personal politics should not be part of a curriculum and professors should not influence students with them, the classroom should be unbiased and students allowed to form their own personal opinions based on facts given from both perspectives. Classes like the ones you listed in your first post are complete crap and shouldn't be part of a public school curriculum on any education level. If it was a private school then thats another situation. Some liberal professors treat non liberal students like crap and sometimes go as far as to give them bad grades simply because of a philosophical disagreement or just make sure they know opposing viewpoints aren't welcomed in the classroom. We read those stories every day and some find their way to this board for commentary.

If you want to argue more financial accountability then again I agree with you 100%. Every penny of spent tax payer money should be scrutinized in every department including education. Every year you don't need to buy a brand new set of lab equipment, brand new computers, brand new fleet cars, you get the picture here. I also think that students shouldn't get 100% free rides, they should have to put in at least some kind of part time work to cover their expenses.

Part of the purpose of the Federal Department of Education as well as education laws passed through congress was to ensure that everybody got a fair shot at getting a college education no matter your socioeconomic status, your race, your location, no matter what. In other words it allows the non "elite" a fair shot. Its also what gives our military veterans access to school in exchange for their loyal service. 
Federal Role in Education

Slippy, man I respect the hell out of you but I think your losing focus on the enemy here. Publicly funded higher education is a GOOD thing, it gives everybody access to a college education and not just the elite. The enemy/enemies are the partisan liberals that have infested the ranks of education on all levels and are not giving unbiased viewpoints in the classroom and are influencing students. Rather than tearing it down we need to be like Christ and clear the temple and restore it to what it was meant to be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tax payer money. They are free to do with it as they please and they will tell you so. They are not accountable to anyone. Now what if they offered up stop black people.
head lines would be much different and the place would be burned down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@ NotTooProudToHide
I didn't mean to come across so nasty at you NotTooProud, you're one of the good guys.

Here's my point about the Constitution. No where in the Constitution is there a provision that education be controlled by the Federal Government, that is the unconstitutional part. So just because the Nixon administration but in the Dept of Ed and Congress agreed to fund it doesn;t make it constitutional. The sheer fact that the DofE exists is the unconstitutional part.

I'm all for education and I'm all for college but I do not believe that everyone should go to college. Most people who have graduated from college in the past 15 or 20 years had no business going to college and wouldn't have graduated let alone been accepted 30 or 40 years ago. The fact that we have over 1.2 TRILLION in outstanding federally backed student loans is appalling and in my opinion unconstitutional and a theft on the taxpayer,every one of us.

The federal goverment saw education as a way to control the populace, and its working!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @ NotTooProudToHide
> I didn't mean to come across so nasty at you NotTooProud, you're one of the good guys.
> 
> Here's my point about the Constitution. No where in the Constitution is there a provision that education be controlled by the Federal Government, that is the unconstitutional part. So just because the Nixon administration but in the Dept of Ed and Congress agreed to fund it doesn;t make it constitutional. The sheer fact that the DofE exists is the unconstitutional part.
> ...


We're on the same page brother. I agree not everybody needs to go to a traditional 4 year college. I think if anything we should put less emphasis on the traditional route where kids go and get worthless degrees and focus on expanding vocational/technical schools so people can learn trades that lead to jobs that pay more than 10 bucks per hour. And just like welfare I believe that if you accept financial aid paid with tax dollars then you should have to work at least part time and be subjected to random drug screenings.

One of the most frustrating things is we could probably afford to give everybody in the United States a free college education and cut taxes at the same time if we knocked off the gross frivolous overspending, I'd say welfare and foreign aid would be good places to start.

Also we're good man, its extremely hard to offend me and like I said I got respect for you and like almost all the other regulars here your part of whats right with the US instead of whats wrong. We might have small differences on some issues but as a whole we're on the same side.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

State run System here was hiding almost 1 billion dollars. While claiming to be broke and blaming increase on the Governor. When they were bust it was a so what response and they kept right on claiming they have a right to pocket and hide cash.
They turn out most worthless students only requirement to get a degree is be a good liberal.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

#StopBlackPeople
#StopLatinioPeople
#StopAsianPeople

All of those get you labeled as racist, immediately sued for discrimination, and possibly criminally charged for some imagined "hate crime". So *why the hell* is #StopWhitePeople any different? Oh yea, because libtards are asinine raging hypocrites! That's why!


----------

